# An Unexpected Phone Call....



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Ring!!*

*Pinky:* Narf! Brain the phone, again!!

*Brain:* You get it, and tell Kipp again that we won't hold off. Tell him we've had it with waiting. There are so many new squids and some of them have not been bombed by us, yet... We bombed all the squids, all ZK's, all Team Infidel and all Ron Mexico in our first campaign so that I wouldn't have to worry these teams hitting us first... No team could get us first.... And now there are new squids..... Turn up the bombing music!!!

*Pinky:* But Brain, it's not Kipp!! Caller id says HERFABOMBER'S LAIR!!!

*Brain:* Great... Our mortal enemy... What the hell does he want now?!? Hello???

*Herfabomber:* MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

*Brain:* Now that's an interesting idea&#8230; Very interesting....Tell us more....

*Herfabomber:* MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

*Brain:* Pinky, we must ponder this....

To be continued.......


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Sick mouse you are!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Sick mouse you are!


*Pinky:* You don't know the half of it...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I always knew that even Pinky would be more articulate than Pete.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

lol. I don't even have any trash talking to do here. I'm just going to enjoy this show!

opcorn:

All my new squid buddies, you better watch yourselves! We done gone and woke up Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum, and it appears they're targeting the previously unaffiliated! Good luck, gentlemen.

PS:



the_brain said:


> *Brain:* We bombed all the squids, all ZK's, all Team Infidel and all Ron Mexico in our first campaign ...


It was said before, but should be said again... that was one heck of an opening salvo, Ian! Squid affiliations aside, you're one heck of a BotL, and one heck of a bomber.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

my stash is proof that when those two get together, shiz hits the fan


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> proof that when those two get together, shiz hits the fan


Note to self. Do not accept invitation to either Ian's or Pete's homes...


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

hmmmmmmm perhaps someone should start running, youve been warned


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Note to self. Do not accept invitation to either Ian's or Pete's homes...


Oh, I think I have a herf with a squid in Tempe, AZ coming up....


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

opcorn:

Don't fear new squids, we have power in numbers. any attacks will be addressed quickly and forcefully.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

max gas said:


> opcorn:
> 
> Don't fear new squids, we have power in numbers. any attacks will be addressed quickly and forcefully.


Well, maybe not _quickly_. We have to don our land-breathing apparatuses, and water-storage hydration shower tanks. That's time consuming!

But rest assured, we will strike whenever and wherever necessary to protect our own!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

max gas said:


> opcorn:
> 
> Don't fear new squids, *it'll all be over for you soon...*


Fixed that for you...



max gas said:


> we have power in numbers.


Numbers don't give you power, they just give us bigger targets...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> I always knew that even Pinky would be more articulate than Pete.


He is quite articulate.. You don't speak Herfabomber?


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> All my new squid buddies, you better watch yourselves! We done gone and woke up Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum, and it appears they're targeting the previously unaffiliated! Good luck, gentlemen.


Good guess, but no, not yet, better plan....



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Good luck, gentlemen.


Good to know that this is how you treat the new squids "hey, there might be a threat here, *good luck....*"


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

I wish their was like a season pass auto subscription to the Pete and Brain show. I'm in opcorn: op2:


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

:behindsofa:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

the_brain said:


> Good to know that this is how you treat the new squids "hey, there might be a threat here, *good luck....*"


They're all big boys. Thry can handle themselves.

Better them than me!


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Hmm.. Guess all i can do is hope im not the one in the crosshairseep:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Shibby said:


> Hmm.. Guess all i can do is hope im not the one in the crosshairseep:


Conner, you are a self described "poor college student", your words not mine, and in my opinion, that makes you a damn fine target! Not having a big stash and still doing generous things like you did for Shawn really seems provoke Pete and Ian, just trust me on that lol


----------



## notmYJ (Sep 27, 2011)

If an un affiliated person bombs another unaffiliated person, are people considered targets by all groups? Also, does one choose a group or does a group choose a person? I'm not sure what the rules of warfare are, I'm just firing off small bombs cause I like to blow stuff up.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Dave, the groups watch and observe, and if think a group thinks it sees recruitment material, you'll hear from someone. 

If you bomb anyone, whether affiliated or not, you are considered a fair target for any individual, group, mouse, pinhead, bunny, hampster, llama, squid, lizard, or elephant.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

just keep bombing because you enjoy blowing things up,Dave.....that's why we all do it.

but the Ninja is right....unaffiliated or not,once you start bombing people will be watching...possibly to recruit or just to blow up your mailbox.

either way,you're in it now,Dude...might as well enjoy it.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

I have already been hit by both of you fine BOTLs so I'm not that worried. I do caution the OG Squids though, even though you have been demolished in the past, I fear that your hard work to assemble such a monster squid attack force has pissed off the rat and the weirdo with the spiky hair.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

gasdocok said:


> I have already been hit by both of you fine BOTLs so I'm not that worried. I do caution the OG Squids though, even though you have been demolished in the past, I fear that your hard work to assemble such a monster squid attack force has pissed off the rat and the weirdo with the spiky hair.


I'd already been thoroughly hit by both and Pete still saw fit to destroy me again. Wouldn't surprise me if every Squid is in their sights now. No worries, they'll get what's coming to them... :mischief:


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

Uh oh... looks like someone's gonna be in a pile of rubble. Who could it be...? opcorn:


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

I fear the brain like I fear hell. Threads like this make me huddle in prayer


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

And, isn't sanity really just a one-trick pony anyway? I mean all you get is one trick, rational thinking, but when you're good and crazy, oooh, oooh, oooh, the sky is the limit.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

zenom said:


> And, isn't sanity really just a one-trick pony anyway? I mean all you get is one trick, rational thinking, but when you're good and crazy, oooh, oooh, oooh, the sky is the limit.


right....or,as Mahatma Gandhi so astutely put it "I'd rather have a bottle in front of me than a frontal lobotomy."

okay....so maybe it wasn't Gandhi....might've been Nehru....I always get those 2 mixed up.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

"I'd rather be rich than stupid" -Jack Handy


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

What has this community turned into ?? lol. i am glad to have no more Gang Affiliations !


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Like heck you are, Keith. You know you want back in.


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Rackir said:


>


*Brain:* Patience.. All will be revealed shortly&#8230; Very shortly...

*Pinky:* Within my attention span?

*Brain:* Very shortly...


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Patience.. All will be revealed shortly&#8230; Very shortly...
> 
> *Pinky:* Within my attention span?
> 
> *Brain:* Very shortly...


Pinky: Wanna go ride bikes?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Are you pondering what I'm pondering?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> Are you pondering what I'm pondering?


Kipp, it's unlikely _anyone _is pondering the kind of things you're pondering.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Kipp, it's unlikely _anyone _is pondering the kind of things you're pondering.


Ah, savory cheese puffs, made inedible by time and fate.


----------

